# The Eternal question why in god's heaven Siiiger Pur sound so extra ordinary



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*The Eternal question why in god's heaven Singer Pur sound so extra ordinary*

The surrealist velvety warm voice , blend in in unity, absolutely mind blowing ensemble, im your fan boy deprofundis bow down and repent to god and swear even if forbiden, oh lord hear me, i never heard sutch an ensemble, there renaissance repetoire is amazing, it's what deprofundis dream about, perfect rendition of franco-flemish masterhood wwork of utter genieous of polyphony.

Sure i like Beauty Farm, Josquin Capella,,, the sound and the fury ensemble.

But woooaaw no i mean woaawww, worldwide by all god mean,i bow to there talent supreme & divine i have Adrian Willaert the mighty flemish godz of polyphony and song of song , i truelly love this ensemble there simply wonderfull, skill, the sharpest knife in the drawer,.

You dont beleive me please have listen or buy them , tears of joy will flow a million laughter of joy from the heart will fufilled yah.

Deprofundis testify and aknowledge the brilliance of this ensemble, there are from beyond in talent, angelic & christic

:tiphat: this and this :angel:

praiiise the lord imcrryinng writinng these words, as the music gently in harmony struck an emotionaaal cords,, love of life


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Another good listen


----------

